# setup fail after step 1



## Bob-Dobalina (Dec 12, 2013)

I have had a Stream for about a year now. But, lately I am unable to use it. This all started about a 10 days ago when several TIVO premiere subscribers and various regions were having the C133 error which was eventually resolved by TIVO. 

On the back of the stream, the white light is solid and the other lights show me that I have network activity. When I run the setup, it finds my stream on the network but fails after step 1, where the setup is trying to find the software version. When I attempt a service call via the app, the button turns "grey" as if its attempting to make a service call. Once the button becomes solid again, I've attempted to restart the device using the button but nothing happens.

When I view the system info screen, all the info is populated except MAC address, software version. Those say unknown. But it does list an IP address so I know the stream is being recognized. 

I've spoke with tech support and they've unlinked and relinked my stream to the tivo account but that does not solve the issue either. I have also rebooted my tivo, router and modem several times. 

I have a tivo premiere using Comcast cable card. Any ideas or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Obvious question I know, but have you unplugged the Stream for a few minutes and then plugged it back in?

Also note you don't need the App to get to Stream web page. From any browser you can use:
http://<StreamIP>:49152/sysinfo


----------



## Bob-Dobalina (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for the reply and advice on how to update access the stream from a web browser. I unplugged the stream over the weekend and attempted to reconnect yesterday, but no dice. 

I know there is also a premiere software update happening this week so I am hoping that may do the trick. 

Once again thanks for the reply!


----------

